# Victaulic Storm Drain



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen or used vic for storm drain lines inside a building? I ran across one yesterday with a leaking 90 and thought it was unusual. I always thought vic needed a little pressure to swell the gaskets to create a good seal. Very little vic experience here.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have only seen *Victaulic *used for air, fire, or domestic. Usually, if they are leaking, I just depressurize the line, remove the joint, and install a new gasket.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Victaulic is meant for pressure or vacuum service. Drainage is not going to produce a good seal over time. 

The best result would come from using endseal gaskets. Even then vic is not recommended for atmospheric pressure on both sides of the gasket. 

It operates on a pressure differential to cause the tight seal.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Il. I thought it required little pressure for a proper seal. I think I can replace the leaking vic 90 with a no-hub 90 and Fernco or no-hub couplings. The size looks fairly close. I wonder how many more of these are in the building, could be good for future work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You do what you want. Here is what I would do:

IMO, take the Vic coupling and gasket. Throw it as far as you can. Get the welder out and run around that fitting. Problem solved. Permanently. All in couple hours work.:thumbup:


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

That is good advice. I will throw the coupling and gasket out. As far as welding, it is in the ceiling in the middle of a huge office with cubicles and computers everywhere and also about 2" from a concrete column. If it was in an open space such as a mechanical room I would seriously consider welding. By the way, it's galvanized pipe. Can that be welded like black steel?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have. Big fan exhausted to outside. Welding galvi is not a good idea but it can be done. Drink milk. 



I dunno if schwinn couplings go that big? could be a possibility. :thumbup:

But seriously, having it over a finished area is all the more reason to go in some Sunday with the fans and dropcloths and weld that sucker shut. DO NOT BREATHE THE SMOKE:no::no::no:


I'm sure it will take .00009 seconds for someone to say what an idiot I am for suggesting this.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

When I worked in the barge yards years ago we welded galvanized all the time, but we wore full respirators when we did it, zinc poisoning sucks ass.


----------

